# Santa's Sleigh



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Hope no one objects to my posting this sleigh here on this forum. I scroll sawed it a couple years ago. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Mitch. When are you going to start on the reindeer?


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Dr Zook. OHHH!!! so they are reindeer are they? Earlier today my wife asked me the same question only she asked, when are you going to make the horses? women are women, are women, you have to love them Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice work on the Sleigh. I was going to ask the same thing, where's the reindeer?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Mitch. Nice work on the sleigh. If you want to make some reindeer for your sleigh check out this link:

www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/6049-christmas-deer.html


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Thanks Bern. I did make the reindeer with the sleigh, but they got smashed up during storage. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

George
Thanks but I did make the reindeer once and I'm sure I have the plans here someplace. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice scroll work Mitch, you did an excellent job! If you have a bandsaw, Axlmyke posted a neat little plan and pics of some simple deer. 

corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thanks Corey, and I do have a bandsaw. I made them before too. They are cut out in the same fashion that you cut out Cabriole legs for furniture. Lot of fun and easy to do. You get a real thrill the first few of them that you cut out. I'm not sure what George did, but I used an 1/8" router bit on the router table to round over all the edges. Thanks again Corey, and keep turning. Mitch


----------

